# Dead Shot



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Here is my little dead shot, it is a small aluminum slingshot, about 1/4" thick with a little relief for the thumb. Not much else to say about it, it has a silver paint on it, you can see where it's flaking off a bit. I do like these small cast slingshots. The dimensions are 2.375" overall width, 1.375 inside width and 5.75" tall. Hopefully some of you guys have more info on this one, did this come before or after the classic milbro? either way one of them certainly influenced the other.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice little slingshot. You can see the similarities to the Milbro. I think Dead Shot had a few models. Maybe one of the British guys can help out with more info. Wish I had one!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I think they were actually made by Milbro - but not 100% sure.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I've seen them labeled as "Milbro Dead Shot" but I didn't know if that was just a naming convention that takes place when a particular style is popular like the "Kleenex" effect.

Gary, I have a slingshot that you don't have?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I think Milbo made few 'fair ground'-esque models - The Dark Destroyer and the Outlaw... Though I've not actually been able to substantiate this. If you consider that the dead Shot came out around the times of the early Bond movies - giving the old style Milbro a futuristic 007 update kind of makes sense. Though there were loads of 'clones' so it makes it even harder to research - and oddly for a country where some companies can track sales to the reformation - more modern ones don't seem too have. Then with selling on rights... I'd almost be inclined to think that Pete Hogan would be able to shed some light?

Know what you mean - being I'm a expat in the UK I still use South African generic terms for some things in the UK which always ends in a 'OK... we need to call the 'special' services about now' look.

Its a great looking frame though - about as simple as you can get with a cool retro-futuristic (and very British) look. I've been keeping an eye out for one for some time now.


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

The Dead Shot catapult was made by the well known London gunsmiths Frank **** and co. It used thin 3/16 inch square elastic held at the forks with a wire clip. Frank ***** where based at Ernest Avenue, West Norwood, London. The Dead Shot [spelt with two words on the fork but as one word on the box] was roughly contemporary with Milbro.


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

Forgot to say I have two different versions of the Dead Shot.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

It would be cool to see photos of them - if you can?


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

2 types of Dead Shot.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Oh wow! The lower one older? And is that the original binding approach? I always assumed it would be looped through and 'pinned' similar to the TSL and Salter approach.


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

Top one is totally original showing bands passed through eye and fixed with wire clip. bottom one believed to be older.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr Bird - you seem to have a very nice collection indeed... Original boxes are very cool. Really like the older one a lot - looks like a really nice shooting frame. Short and compact, and nice rounded edges, pity they seemed to have Milbro'ed up, but guess market pressure.

The later one with its modernist styling is still a great piece of work - I'd still have one of these over a Milbro any day.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW! In the original boxes no less. Nice work Mr. Bird. I never saw either one of them with the box. Very cool!


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Chaps very pleased you like them.


----------

